# Camping Lantern Recommendations



## JohnHerd (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm looking to purchase a new lantern for my next trip to shenandoah national park virginia, but no have no idea what makes a "good" lantern. Suggestions on what to purchase or look for?

Thanks for your coordination.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 24, 2021)

Are you wanting battery or fuel operated?  Coleman comes to mind in either


----------



## henryck (Apr 5, 2021)

I have both but I use my Milwaukee LED lantern most of the time for convenience.


----------



## Homerocks (Jun 6, 2021)

I love my propane lanterns for stationary camping, but my led battery lanterns are really awesome. They are lightweight and give out a LOT of light. The small ones are easy to carry when walking in the dark, the big ones can light up a lot of space, both indoors and out.


----------



## Yealser (May 29, 2022)

It seems to me that it's more convenient and more economical to use an LED lantern while camping. I know that the choice of such products on the Internet is very large. You can choose from many models of rechargeable camping lanterns. I recently read  reviews of top models on hokolite camping lantern with the best features for outdoor use. I think you can quickly find a convenient way to lighting for camping if you read the advice of experts on this matter.


----------



## Hokolite (Jun 1, 2022)

Hey, If you are looking for Camping Lanterns the Hokolite is best for you. I can define why you should buy from there only.

Hokolite Camping lanterns are perfect for your next trip because of having some unlisted performances as they'll give you up to 1000 Lumens of light with a 6.5 hour runtime. Not only are they great for emergencies, but they're also perfect for your next planned trip. You never know when the power will go out, so be prepared and grab one of these today!

I hope this will be helpful for you.
A big thank you for Sharing a real world problem!


----------



## SofiaMercer (Sep 7, 2022)

Choose a led flashlight; it is the brightest. I've got two from Amazon, fast delivery. I planned this summer to go camping with my friends and our neighbors. A beautiful couple with whom we spend all weekends together. We prepared a kind of kit camping where we included: two led flashlights https://www.amazon.com/Vont-Flashlight-Flashlights-Water-Resistant-Accessories/dp/B089T8HDBV, food supplies, cooking stove, fire steel, special clothes ( waterproof pants) My piece of advice, when you go camping, check some article with camping checklist. So, read some articles.


----------



## hiroka (Oct 4, 2022)

I also recommend a led flashlight.


----------



## davidosmani (Nov 10, 2022)

They are lightweight and give out a LOT of light. Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin The small ones are easy to carry when walking in the dark, the big ones can light up a lot of space, both indoors and out.


----------

